# Hocus Pocus Soundtrack



## Hauntsagainsthunger (Sep 21, 2012)

You know you can probably just rip it off of youtube. They may at least have some of the soundtrack there.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

iTunes has the movie for $9.99... Perhaps you could strip the music off? I have never tried it but it certainly must be possible to remove the audio track with software...


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

I have that movie!! Love it!

Not sure how to take the audio though. I'll be watching this post though!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

My understanding is that it was only released as a 19-track promo; hence the exorbitant price. Some wonderful person called "GoodMusician" uploaded this version to mediafire in two parts: http://www.mediafire.com/?2zc6gz0zibh3620 & http://www.mediafire.com/?9d0b3l75clwcocq These are not my links and its not my upload, so I can't vouch for it. 

Hocus Pocus: The Complete Magic!
2 Disc Set

Disc 1 (50 tracks) [01:15:09]

01) Disney Title - [00:14] -- Pristine and cleaned 5.1 DVD rip
02) Hocus Pocus! Main Title (Film Alternate Take) - [01:16] -- Clean DVD rip presenting a slightly different alternate take not presented elsewhere
03) They Conjure (With Vocal) - [00:58] -- Clean orchestra with isolated center channel voice layered.
04) Race to the Witches House (Isolated Orchestral) - [01:44] -- Film mix of cue lacking choir
05) The Book - Potion (Alternate Mix) - [04:02] -- Considered the "Orchestral Mix" as it lacks most of the choir
06) We're Young - [01:23]
07) Twist the Bones and Bend the Back - [00:29]
08) But Kindly Spinsters - [00:25]
09) We Shall Be Back - [01:25] *Includes Film Audio Intro
10) Max Meets Allison - [02:03]
11) Thanks Hollywood - [00:37]
12) Danny! - [00:38]
13) Halloween - [01:34] *Includes Film Audio Intro
14) This is Your Home Now - [01:23]
15) To the Witches House We Go (With Choir) - [01:44]
16) Entering the House - [00:48]
17) Hocus Pocus - [00:57] *Includes Film Audio Intro
18) The Witches Return - [01:43]
19) Stay for Supper - [02:03]
20) Witches on a Rampage - [01:21]
21) Witches Meet the World (With Choir) - [01:08]
22) One Night Only - [01:27] *Includes Film Audio Intro
23) First Graveyard Attack - [03:01]
24) I Am Calm (Part I) - [00:56]
25) I Am Calm (Part II) - [00:31]
26) What is this Contraption - [01:47]
27) Mother, Master - [00:35] *Includes Film Audio Intro
28) Dead Mans Fingers - [00:11]
29) Sick'em Ralph - [01:08] *Includes Film Audio Intro
30) I Put a Spell On You (Source) - [02:33] *Includes Film Audio Intro/ DVD rip song Intro, clean song
31) Dance until you die! (Source) - [00:21]
32) Scrod - [00:37]
33) A Prison For Children - [00:53]
34) Into the Kiln - [00:43]
35) Witches Tricked - [01:51]
36) Safe Again - [00:59
37) I Want my Book - [01:13] *Includes Film Audio Intro
38) Remember, Winnie, Remember - [01:01]
39) The Book Opens - [01:13]
40) Goodbye - [01:39]
41) The Attack on the House - [01:49]
42) Come Little Children (Sister Sarah's Song) - [02:08] -- Isolated Center channel layered over clean orchestra
43) The Fight for Danny - [01:35]
44) Daylight Savings Time - [01:21]
45) Winnie Flies - [02:56] *Includes Film Audio Intro
46) Witch Attack (With Choir) - [04:49]
47) The Sun - Reunited - [04:51]
48) Credits Bumper - [00:20]
49) I Put a Spell On You (Album) - [01:11] -- Clean DVD Credits Rip
50) End Credits Suite - [03:10] 


Disc 2 (25 tracks) [41:17]

01) Main Title (Album Take) - [01:17]
02) They Conjure (Alternate Chime Take) - [01:02] -- A louder percussive mix
03) They Conjure (Isolated Orchestra) - [00:58] -- Film take lacking Sarah's Vocal
04) Race to the Witches House (With Choir) - [01:44] -- Alternate Choir Mix
05) The Book - Potion (Full Choral Mix) - [04:03]
06) Alison's House Source - [02:38] -- Classical Pieces that play during party
07) Witches Meet the World (Isolated Orchestra) - [01:08]
08) I Am Calm (Combined) - [01:16]
09) It's Witchcraft - Party Source I - [02:51] -- DVD Rip
10) I Put a Spell on You (Instrumental) - [02:02] -- Clean DVD rip of rear channels
11) Party Source II - [00:08] -- A small piece of 'Dance until you Die' source
12) Remember, Winnie, Remember (Alternate Take) - [01:01]
13) The Book Opens (With Choir) - [01:13]
14) The Attack on the House (Alternate Mix) - [01:52]
15) The Attack on the House (Partial Alternate Take) - [01:07]
16) Come Little Children (Isolated Orchestra) - [02:08]
17) Witch Attack (Part I Isolated Orchestra) - [02:30]
18) Witch Attack (Part II Isolated Orchestra) - [02:27]
19) Witch Attack Insert - [00:06]
20) The Sun - Reunited (isolated Orchestra) - [04:54]
21) Credits Bumper (With Singing) - [00:21] -- The Correct Mixing/placement of the cue under the two guys singing "Row your boat"
22) I Put a Spell on You (Instrumental) - [01:11] -- Isolated DVD mix of all but center channel
23) End Credits (Film) - [01:33]
24) Main Title (Isolated Orchestra) - [01:18]
25) Hocus Pocus! (Unused Main Title Extension) - [00:17]


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for the response. I'm not really a computer person and youtube takes a forever to load. The medafre thing won't work for me either. Thanks agan


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I can rip you a copy...PM me.

Spookmaster


----------

